# Something for the holistic among you.



## OneLove Melonie (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello everyone, 





I hope this is the right place to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..the best things I could find when I searched your forums were some wonderful 'reiki hippy shit' posts!! So warning...this may be hippy shit  


 I'm Melonie and I run OneLove Energy healing. I'm a new business in Streatham, practising things that I love - reiki, reiki drum, crystal healing, animal reiki, indian head massage, Hopi ear candling, shamanic journeying and more! 

The reason I started this business is because I have benefitted greatly from these practices. I'm more confident, happier, calmer. I'm more me than I've ever been! (This is where the hippy shit posters snigger, if not already falling all over the leave with laughter  

I can come to you or you to me and I have all the equipment we will need. I'll make sure you feel comfortable and will do my best to help you leave more relaxed and de-stressed at the very least.

I advertise monthly workshops and reiki shares too. 

Please check out my website, Facebook and meetup pages for more info and feel free to get in contact if you wish to know more.

And of course, if this is not something you are interested in, ignore this post. 

With love and light,
Melonie

http://oneloveenergyhealing.wix.com/healing
http://www.oneloveenerghealing.wix.com/healing
http://www.meetup.com/South-London-Reiki-Share/


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2015)

*advertising thread moved to appropriate forum


----------



## OneLove Melonie (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks can you leave me a link to it please? I'm new


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2015)

OneLove Melonie said:


> I'm Melonie and I run OneLove Energy healing. I'm a new business in Streatham, practising things that I love - reiki, reiki drum, crystal healing, animal reiki, indian head massage, Hopi ear candling, shamanic journeying and more!



Most of this stuff is nonsense, of course, but ear candling is actually dangerous. There's no evidence that it works, and in return puts you at risk of hot wax falling into your ear with serious consequences. Anyone reading this has a right to know.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2015)

I've never heard of animal reiki.

Is that what cats are doing when they knead you with their claws out?
Or is that animal acupuncture?


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it's when you wave a hand over someone's depressed gerbil going 'wooo' for a bit, then charge them a hundred pounds.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2015)

killer b said:


> I think it's when you wave a hand over someone's depressed gerbil going 'wooo' for a bit, then charge them a hundred pounds.


 
I think the term 'woo' is avoided by reiki practitioners these days.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2015)

The interesting thing about doing nonsense treatments on animals is that the placebo affect still "works". This is because it's the pet owner who decides whether or not the pet feels better. So, pet owner believes pet is better, pet doesn't feel any better, woo practitioner gets £35


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2015)

By teh way I'm wondering who "the holistic amongst us" are. How do we tell if we are holistic or not? Are we holistic as long as we don't have parts missing?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> The interesting thing about doing nonsense treatments on animals is that the placebo affect still "works". This is because it's the pet owner who decides whether or not the pet feels better. So, pet owner believes pet is better, pet doesn't feel any better, woo practitioner gets £35



Which is why trials of veterinary drugs are blinded...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> By teh way I'm wondering who "the holistic amongst us" are. How do we tell if we are holistic or not? Are we holistic as long as we don't have parts missing?



You're holistic so long as your parts are attached in some way to each other or are at least on speaking terms.


----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm split between feeling that as Reiki merely consists of waving your arms and saying woo a bit that it's the most harmless of hokum and thinking that if I'm going to give money to a charlatan I'd like to see some crystals or incense for my hard-earned. I do know it's horseshit though and anyone who charges money for it is either a liar or seriously deluded.


----------



## moon (Jan 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Most of this stuff is nonsense, of course, but ear candling is actually dangerous. There's no evidence that it works, and in return puts you at risk of hot wax falling into your ear with serious consequences. Anyone reading this has a right to know.


And there is nothing Hopi about it either.


----------



## BandWagon (Jan 14, 2015)

My car is holistic, otherwise it's just a pile of plastic bits and other crap. Actually, it's not holistic 'cause it's crap.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2015)

moon said:


> And there is nothing Hopi about it either.



Cultural appropriation.

Fucking hippies - just nihilists with long hair.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2015)

I can sit in a comfy chair, listen to relaxing music and light a joss stick all on my own thanks.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2015)

from the FAQ for this forum: 





> This is not a forum to register complaints with businesses, and only comments directly related to the thread's topic (e.g. checking opening times/asking for more details etc) are permitted. If posters wish to chat in general about a local businesses or complain about them, then they should post in the Brixton chat forum instead.


But ear candles are fucking bonkers.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Most of this stuff is nonsense, of course, but ear candling is actually dangerous. There's no evidence that it works, and in return puts you at risk of hot wax falling into your ear with serious consequences. Anyone reading this has a right to know.


Can you come and chat with my Mrs please


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 15, 2015)

killer b said:


> I think it's when you wave a hand over someone's depressed gerbil going 'wooo' for a bit, then charge them a hundred pounds.



(((depressed gerbils)))


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 15, 2015)

teuchter said:


> By teh way I'm wondering who "the holistic amongst us" are. How do we tell if we are holistic or not? Are we holistic as long as we don't have parts missing?



If you're Hopi and you know it clap your hands. That's the way to start determination.....


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 1, 2015)

Why would I want candle made of ear wax?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> Why would I want candle made of ear wax?



cheap and ecologically sound.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 1, 2015)

Not something I'd want on a birthday cake


----------

